# new ratty cage



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

so excited, the new cage for my three rats arrived this morning :001_smile::001_smile::001_smile: mum's coming over tomorrow to give me a hand assembling it. can't wait to see what the boys think to their new, much bigger home.


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Photos when it's done. Must be huge if two people need to assemble it, lucky rattys


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

I'm sure they will love their bigger crate. Am waiting for pics of them enjoying it


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

ajohnson said:


> Photos when it's done. Must be huge if two people need to assemble it, lucky rattys


is big but mainly just because I'm a little rubbish when it comes to assembling stuff :lol: can understand the instructions, just cant do it!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Looking forward to the piccies, what cage is it?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

What cage is it? X


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

gone for the savic royal, know its a bit more than the explorer but managed to find a good(ish) deal on it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> gone for the savic royal, know its a bit more than the explorer but managed to find a good(ish) deal on it


   Can I have it please? They are amazing cages, soooo jelous.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Can I have it please? They are amazing cages, soooo jelous.


haha you will have to fight me and my assorted rodents for it 

I did get it off amazon but have just looked and it has jumped back up in price again...current saving on it 26p  thank god I saved a bit more than that on it!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Suite-Royale-Navy-Blue


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

manic rose said:


> haha you will have to fight me and my assorted rodents for it
> 
> I did get it off amazon but have just looked and it has jumped back up in price again...current saving on it 26p  thank god I saved a bit more than that on it!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Savic-Suite-Royale-Navy-Blue


I will just have to paint my explorer blue and tell the rats its a SRS, rats have bad eyesight so I can pull that one off cant I?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ooh exciting! Yeah I snapped my BRAND new Jenny cage when assembling! So I can sympathise!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Ooh exciting! Yeah I snapped my BRAND new Jenny cage when assembling! So I can sympathise!


argh nightmare! you managed to fix it?

got the new cage assembled yesterday with Mum's help. the boys seemed to think it was great entertainment to watch us whilst doing it, especially when we had a few disagreements! so heres the completed product










....and the final stage....add rats!!


































(sorry some of the photos are a little shakey, need a better camera!)


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

Ooh lucky rattys, that's probably bigger than my room!


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

is this not the same cage for a little less then amazon

Savic Royal Suite 95 Double Rodent Cage


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

miniloo said:


> is this not the same cage for a little less then amazon
> 
> Savic Royal Suite 95 Double Rodent Cage


yea thats the one but was cheaper on amazon when I ordered it. if anyones after one probably worth keeping an eye on amazon


----------

